# ID Please



## mattsie23 (Sep 2, 2016)

Identification??






Edit: close-ups.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firepac (Sep 3, 2016)

Location?


----------



## GBWhite (Sep 3, 2016)

It's a Delma (type of legless lizard). As I commented on in your other post, given that you say the location is Flinders Ranges and from what I can see of the dark head bands I'm going with Delma molleri.

George.


----------

